# 4 month total, 2 month ironmag update



## jmorrison (May 26, 2009)

15JAN09/ 19MAR09 / 31MAR09 / 28MAY09

weight:               265  / 245 / 237 / 224

Neck:                 na  / 17.75 / 17.25 / 17.5

Bicep:                na  / 17.75 / 17.5 / 17.75 

Chest:                na / 47.5 / 47.25 / *47.75*

Waist:                48 / 44.75 / 42.5 / 39.25

Thigh:                na / 25.5 / 25.25 / 25.5

Calf:                  na / 17.4 / 17.25 / 17.5

BF%             30%+?/ 26% / 22.5% / 18.75%



I started out in January on my own, just pulling from my old weightlifting and diet knowledge.  I dropped 20 lbs, and then found this site while looking for more information.

Following Built's (and others) advice, here is my progress so far.  My shoulders, chest, and arms have actually grown, while my belly has shrank.  I have stopped getting compliments on the weight loss, and started getting compliments on "getting huge" which is funny, since I have gained maybe 1/4" on my biggest gains.

My average fitday macro during my 2 week cut is:

Calories  1,962   
Fat 58.0 
Saturated 19.8 
Polyunsaturated 9.7 
Monounsaturated 22.1 
Carbohydrate 97.9 
Dietary Fiber 8.8    
Protein 210.2 
Alcohol 0.0 0 0 % 


During the 2 week bulk...well, I am bad about tracking, but I basically eat anything that doesn't move...if it is faster than me.

The 2 week thing is explained in the diet plan I use summed up below:

  ABCDE Diet

I'm not pushing the diet, I just used it in the military, it worked for me then, and it is working for me now.  Of course I was such a fat slob, that probably anything would have worked

Anyway, just showing my progression and wanting to thank you guys, and give Built a virtual hug for all the help!


----------



## Built (May 26, 2009)

Built's all sweaty right now, be glad it's an e-hug. 

Nice work - I'm so happy for you.


----------

